# Magnetic Ride- Is it Worth it?



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

For those of you out there with magnetic ride, what do you think? If you had the choice again, would you still spec it?


----------



## 2.0TTS-TRONIC (Apr 23, 2008)

I drove my friend's TT who has the magnetic ride. If I'm dead honest I noticed nothing....but then I wasn't putting the car through it's paces, so maybe if your really flooring it around bends and roundabouts it might help.

When my friend just had his re-mapped I went as a passenger and as he chucked the car around at speed and said it definately makes a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

oh the old MR question.
Is it recycling day??


----------



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> oh the old MR question.
> Is it recycling day??


Sorry. Did a search but came up with so many people with Magnetic Ride in their specs that we got lost!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

suTTon, some will say yay, some will say nay.
I didn't bother as I don't drive on a race track everyday.

From what I read about it, I got the impresssion it would save maybe 6 tenths of a second around a track, but all depends on what kind of driving you do on a day to day business.

Would rather spend the money on s-tronic before MR. (like I did).


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

I think it's fab.

I had a MK2 3.2 and the suspension was necessarily stiffer than the 225, but sometimes this was a bit of a chore when you just wanted to cruise in comfort.

With MR, you can have it both stiff or soft depending on how you feel. It is really noticeable when you switch between the two modes. As soon as you press the button you can feel the change.

All of the above doesn't even go into the fact that it's always dynamically adjusting the suspension as you corner, irrespective of whether you are in sport or normal mode...

I'm sold


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MR vs std is like night and day. is it worth it? you tell us. I wouldnt buy a TT without it. Dont forget you wont get a penny back for it come resale.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I would have spec'ed it again anytime


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not getting a TT but if I was, and it wasn't a TTS, I would definitely spec it, or look for it on a used car.


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

I am not out of it yet either. Last week I test drove a 2.0 with magnetic ride on it, and I really was positively surprised how comfortable and responsive it is in standard mode. The only thing is: I could not judge it against the standard suspension so far, because at the Audi test drive centre here in Belgium, they only had/have cars with m.r. on it....

As I wrote in another posting, my main reason to specify m.r. would be to ensure/enhance an acceptable level of comfort for daily use, and opinions about the difference between standard suspension and m.r. in standard/conform mode are so different....Some dealers I spoke to said m.r. did nothing to improve comfort in comparison with normal suspension, others argue that it works both ways, making the drive more comfy in normal mode than standard suspension, and more racy in sport mode...

Frank


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

There are quite a few people here that have changed from the Audi TT 2.0 to the Audi TT S. It would interesting to hear how MR compares to the standard suspension.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

MR's primary function is as a performance aid not comfort. If your main concern is comfort think carefully about what size wheels you fit, then you save money on the wheels and on MR.

Phil



frankbaeyens said:


> I am not out of it yet either. Last week I test drove a 2.0 with magnetic ride on it, and I really was positively surprised how comfortable and responsive it is in standard mode. The only thing is: I could not judge it against the standard suspension so far, because at the Audi test drive centre here in Belgium, they only had/have cars with m.r. on it....
> 
> As I wrote in another posting, my main reason to specify m.r. would be to ensure/enhance an acceptable level of comfort for daily use, and opinions about the difference between standard suspension and m.r. in standard/conform mode are so different....Some dealers I spoke to said m.r. did nothing to improve comfort in comparison with normal suspension, others argue that it works both ways, making the drive more comfy in normal mode than standard suspension, and more racy in sport mode...
> 
> Frank


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Magnetic Ride is the signature technology on the new TT and having owned one without and two with MR, I would definately get MR again. I truly believe Stronic and MR should be the first options ticked they are that good and compliment each other well. I've written reviews of MR previously so I'm not going to again, suffice to say that the normal mode is exemplary - much more comfortable yet more sporting than sprung suspension. On the weekend occassions I went for a blast in the country roads, I would stick the MR and STronic in Sport mode and go for it. Its like driving a civilsed and safe Kart.

I would hope that MR and Stronic technology would become more prevalent in Audi and VW and hopefully much cheaper or even standard in the next few years. Its the way to go.

All the best in your choice
Donald


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I too have had both and agree with Donald.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, Mag ride is definitely worth it. There is a real difference when it's in sport mode, the car feels more level and balanced when it's active.

Personally I'd spec it every time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Donald is right ,if you don't get the MR and S-Tronic you may as well fit the optional window winders,delete the power steering and add the 14" steel wheels :wink:


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Donald is right ,if you don't get the MR and S-Tronic you may as well fit the optional window winders,delete the power steering and add the 14" steel wheels :wink:


No S-Tronic and MR in my set up and I'm perfectly happy with.

I think standard sports suspension is a good enough base setup for my needs so I won't be ticking the window winders/non power assisted steering/14" wheels thanks :roll:

If I wanted a pure blast car for B roads and track work then a TT 3.2 wouldn't be my first port of call as I would be thinking along the lines of an M3 CSL or the more extreme route of Caterham R500 or KTM X-Bow - none of your nannying S-Tronic* AND traction control. Obviously only applicable for proper drivers 

* And Yes the M3 SMG box to me is a more satisfying setup than the dual clutch Audi semi-auto


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

syc23 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Donald is right ,if you don't get the MR and S-Tronic you may as well fit the optional window winders,delete the power steering and add the 14" steel wheels :wink:
> ...


I know where you are coming from! :wink:

But, I've read many other responses like this in this forum too many times and I'm going to be bold by adding my own wee caveat. I think this idea that a pure blast can only be obtained by sports suspension, short shifters, manual gear boxes etc is a little passe. I truly think you can have just a good blast with the STronic or any gearbox limited only by your own abilities - which is really true of any driver. Stronic is fun and does allow you to focus harder on the piloting and positioning of the car. Mag Ride helps the stability through corners immeasurably and again is fun.

I would recommend most people to choose these two options over any because they improve the driving experience and make the car significantly better and in some respect safer to drive. And of course they are signature technologies for the VW and Audi group with many other marques following including Ferrari*, Porsche, Chevrolet and Ford.

Most TT buyers will pay several thousand on options which covers the cost of these two options, so go buy and have a pure blast in your favourite country roads.

Cheers
Donald

*Technically Ferrari is not following in these technologies.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Strange how people who have driven thousands of miles say its great and people who don't have it don't think its any use. :roll:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

MagR - Agree...something which is quintisentially Audi/TT is a must....I didnt spec it initially and then went back for a drive in one that had it...then was Â£1150 worse off...

...plus...blank button? Eurgh! At least we're not debating whether to spec the TPM or not 

S-tron again is a must for me...the versatility...the coolness...its the mark of good engineering and a good car. Most dsg style boxes are pants as you still get lurchy gear changes but when something work this well...you just gotta tick that box


----------

